# Georgia vs Ohio St



## Arrow3 (Dec 4, 2022)

Dawgs vs the Buckeyes!! 


I'm looking forward to it!!


Go Dawgs!!


----------



## kingfish (Dec 4, 2022)

Make an example of them !!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2022)

The passing attack of OUS will get the best of the DAWGS in this game.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2022)

It's crazy.....i cheered for my team the whole season!   I didn't have to cheer for a USC, TCU,  somebody to lose out!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2022)

nickel back said:


> The passing attack of OUS will get the best of the DAWGS in this game.


I hope you mean the best the dawgs have to offer, and not "get the best of"


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> I hope you mean the best the dawgs have to offer, and not "get the best of"


He’s saying we gonna lose !


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> He’s saying we gonna lose !


Yeap, hope I'm wrong though.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 4, 2022)

Tennessee had a prolific passing attack too.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2022)

nickel back said:


> Yeap, hope I'm wrong though.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!


 
I see what you’re doing here haha.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> Tennessee had a prolific passing attack too.....


They floating up the creek without a paddle right now as well!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2022)

nickel back said:


> The passing attack of OUS will get the best of the DAWGS in this game.


# 88 will have something to say about that I believe


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2022)

Confident Kirby will have our team ready with a solid game plan in place. Give him a month to game plan / prepare for a team and he is very tough to beat. 
Think the Dogs are 30-1 in their last 32 games.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2022)

poohbear said:


> # 88 will have something to say about that I believe


So will #10, 2, 13, & #32


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Confident Kirby will have our team ready with a solid game plan in place. Give him a month to game plan / prepare for a team and he is very tough to beat.
> Think the Dogs are 30-1 in their last 32 games.


Monken will have a few tricks as well!


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2022)

I think the Dawgs destroy them . But it does suck for your team to have to play in a conference championship game and get several players hurt while another team sits at home recovering and hoping someone gets beat . I think the top 4 should always at least play in their conference championship game , no matter their record . Go Dawgs !


----------



## Resica (Dec 4, 2022)

antharper said:


> I think the Dawgs destroy them . But it does suck for your team to have to play in a conference championship game and get several players hurt while another team sits at home recovering and hoping someone gets beat . I think the top 4 should always at least play in their conference championship game,no matter their record . Go Dawgs !


Georgia win the conference last year? I can't remember.


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2022)

Resica said:


> Georgia win the conference last year? I can't remember.


They didn’t sit at home relaxing , hoping someone else loses


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2022)

Gosh those darn facts sometimes get in the way!!!!! There's nothing like a man on his high horse when he doesn't even realize what he just said!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2022)

Nice deflect antharper.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Gosh those darn facts sometimes get in the way!!!!! There's nothing like a man on his high horse when he doesn't even realize what he just said!!!


At least at PSU they can obviously read before graduation as your fellow B10 homer demonstrated. He even had the courtesy to HIGHLIGHT it for you.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice deflect antharper.


I think he’s scared


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I think he’s scared


Not scared at all , may the best team win ! Should be a great game that we’ve all been wishing for . However I do think the Dawgs win , OSU hasn’t played a defense with a heartbeat in a while and I think that will be the difference


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2022)

antharper said:


> Not scared at all , may the best team win ! Should be a great game that we’ve all been wishing for . However I do think the Dawgs win , OSU hasn’t played a defense with a heartbeat in a while and I think that will be the difference


Lol. The dawgs backfield will get lit up. Hopefully the bucks will have at least their 2nd string running back. If njigba is back it will get embarrassing for tUGA Dbacks.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. The dawgs backfield will get lit up. Hopefully the bucks will have at least their 2nd string running back. If njigba is back it will get embarrassing for tUGA Dbacks.


And just how did that work out for Bama back in January? Or Oregon? Or the Voltards? Best offense since the '19 LSU team.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 5, 2022)

Voltards averaged 538.1ypg and 47.3ppg according to ESPN. #1 in the nation. When they faced the Dawgs they only managed 289yds and 13 points.

The Dookies averaged 507.8 and 39.7. Good enough for #4. When they faced the Dawgs? 313 and a big fat GOOSE (Duck) EGG!!!!!

So what do you think they'll do to what is merely the #6 offense?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 5, 2022)

Meanwhile, the pathetically weak #13 offense in the land KICKED IN the front door to your house (Shoe) and ran up 530yds and 45 points.

What do you think the #7 offense might do to your "improved" defense in their OWN HOUSE? (Yes, the Dawgs OWN the Benz)


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2022)

Our D backs have been in a soft zone since TN.  CKS not wanting to give anything away.  Yall couldn't stop Michigan..... Yall ain't gonna stop us.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice deflect antharper.



Nice try, but the DAWGS were undefeated in regular season ... OSU ... not so much!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2022)

Resica said:


> Georgia win the conference last year? I can't remember.





Madsnooker said:


> Nice deflect antharper.


Wasn't a deflection. No, but they did play for it and not sit at home like Ohio State. 

Once the expansion happens, none of this will matter. They only ones making excuses are teams in the LOSER bracket. Glad we're not one of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Nice try, but the DAWGS were undefeated in regular season ... OSU ... not so much!


And now, it's 2 YEARS IN A ROW!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2022)

I love it when Guth and Snook start talking tOSU smack. Then everybody else ruins all the fun and piles on for the beatdown. But I love that even better.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Meanwhile, the pathetically weak #13 offense in the land KICKED IN the front door to your house (Shoe) and ran up 530yds and 45 points.
> 
> What do you think the #7 offense might do to your "improved" defense in their OWN HOUSE? (Yes, the Dawgs OWN the Benz)


Your way to easy. How much time did you waste looking all that crap up?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Your way to easy. How much time did you waste looking all that crap up?



Chink in his armor. ^ Attack!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm just happy to see the match up that everyone wanted.  I think the Dawgs win but they will have to score enough to make up for whatever hurting OS can put on the deep secondary.  If the Dawgs loose the turnover battle it will get dicey.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 5, 2022)

Well we are going to find out if OSU is better than Tennessee! It should be fun to watch!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Gosh those darn facts sometimes get in the way!!!!! There's nothing like a man on his high horse when he doesn't even realize what he just said!!!


But this is the 2nd time OSU has made the playoffs without even playing in the Big10 championship game. This is why I hope they get absolutely embarrassed like they did with Clemson. Maybe the committee with stop giving them the preferred darling treatment.
Is OSU good?….yep, I picked them to win it all. But I’m tired of them finding new ways and excuses to back into the playoffs.


----------



## GT90 (Dec 5, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Confident Kirby will have our team ready with a solid game plan in place. Give him a month to game plan / prepare for a team and he is very tough to beat.
> *Think the Dogs are 30-1 in their last 32 games.*


??????


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 5, 2022)

Resica said:


> Georgia win the conference last year? I can't remember.


Reading is hard.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 5, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Gosh those darn facts sometimes get in the way!!!!! There's nothing like a man on his high horse when he doesn't even realize what he just said!!!


He said "play for", and yanks make fun of southerners for their reading abilities.......


----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Your way to easy. How much time did you waste looking all that crap up?



Facts hurt, trust me, I know.  My Noles are in the cheeze-it bowl.


----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2022)

antharper said:


> OSU hasn’t played a defense with a heartbeat in a while and I think that will be the difference



The last 3 they have played have exposed Day’s high maintenance offenses - AL, MICH x2.  Everyone is all caught up to 2022, and I’m still stuck in the past with how a 7-0 team plays a 12-0 team in the playoffs.  Those 12 had 10 or more conference games too.  SMH.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2022)

GT90 said:


> ??????


you get the idea there Jacket man....


----------



## GT90 (Dec 5, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> you get the idea there Jacket man....


I couldn't resist.


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2022)

TinKnocker said:


> Reading is hard.


I misread.


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> At least at PSU they can obviously read before graduation as your fellow B10 homer demonstrated. He even had the courtesy to HIGHLIGHT it for you.
> 
> View attachment 1194399


I highlighted that. I didn't go to college at Penn State. Went to college in Georgia.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 5, 2022)

Ohio State shouldn't be too much of a problem for Georgia if Ohio State play like they did at home against Michigan. Maybe early on, but Georgia will pull away.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 5, 2022)

Jaxon Smith-Njigba has decided he doesn't want to risk anything for his future and won't play against the Dawgs.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> Jaxon Smith-Njigba has decided he doesn't want to risk anything for his future and won't play against the Dawgs.


Looooser!!!!!! WE DIDN'T HAVE ANY OPT OUTS LAST YR!  WON'T HAVE ANY THIS YR!!!!  

ALL IN, BOUGHT IN!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 5, 2022)

I wonder if any of those big 10 kids will want to transfer to UGA after back to back national championships?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> I wonder if any of those big 10 kids will want to transfer to UGA after back to back national championships?


Prettier women, better weather, better football.   Ohio, if I had to say, has better hunting and prob better Meth


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Prettier women, better weather, better football.   Ohio, if I had to say, has better hunting and prob better Meth


You would not be lying! I've been to that dump multiple times in the last 12 months. There's a reason why they left! The weather sucks and theres nothing to do in the winter except hunt.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 5, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You would not be lying! I've been to that dump multiple times in the last 12 months. There's a reason why they left! The weather sucks and theres nothing to do in the winter except hunt.


My son just got back from Wisconsin and said he will Never go back. He understands why they move south and no one ever moves north to retire


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2022)

Question..... If (when) we beat Ohio state and Michigan, do we get the B1G title and trophy  along with the national championship trophy?  Asking for a (me) friend


----------



## antharper (Dec 5, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Question..... If (when) we beat Ohio state and Michigan, do we get the B1G title and trophy  along with the national championship trophy?  Asking for a (me) friend


Who wants that ragged trophy


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 5, 2022)

antharper said:


> Who wants that ragged trophy


Probably makes good kindling.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2022)

I think some of you missed the point about my deflection comment to antharper. He said he is against any team in the playoffs that didn't even win their conference thinking he was making a jab at OSU. Ddgarcia pointed out that that is exactly what the pups did last year. 

This place is something else sometimes!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 5, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I think some of you missed the point about my deflection comment to antharper. He said he is against any team in the playoffs that didn't even win their conference thinking he was making a jab at OSU. Ddgarcia pointed out that that is exactly what the pups did last year.
> 
> This place is something else sometimes!!!


It is something else, that’s not what he said at all. Why don’t you go quote it for all to see?


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 5, 2022)

The worst possible scenario happened for The Buckeyes. UGA won and the defense gave up 502 yards in the air. Coach Smart is going to have a month of telling how terrible the defense was. Not going to be a good day bucknuts in Atlanta.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2022)

TinKnocker said:


> Probably makes good kindling.



Urinal.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 6, 2022)

I've thought about this game a couple of days and have come to the conclusion osu doesn't handle physical teams like Michigan. The problem for osu is UGA is the most physical team in the nation.  

I assume if given a lie detector, some of those Michigan players would say UGA is the last team they want to play.  Especially that kid that tried to trap Travon Walker last year.  









						Travon Walker: All the reasons the standout Georgia Bulldog could be the No. 1 pick in 2022 NFL Draft
					

Georgia football defensive end Travon Walker is poised to become the No. 1 overall pick in the 2022 NFL Draft.




					www.dawgnation.com


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2022)

ddavis1120 said:


> I think the top 4 should always *at least play* in their conference championship game , no matter their record . Go Dawgs !



So you would’ve given the nod to Clemson?


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2022)

DAWG1419 said:


> It is something else, that’s not what he said at all. Why don’t you go quote it for all to see?


That is what I said , I edited it


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I think some of you missed the point about my deflection comment to antharper. He said he is against any team in the playoffs that didn't even win their conference thinking he was making a jab at OSU. Ddgarcia pointed out that that is exactly what the pups did last year.
> 
> This place is something else sometimes!!!


Just wait til we get closer to game time


----------



## poohbear (Dec 6, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> I wonder if any of those big 10 kids will want to transfer to UGA after back to back national championships?


No they can’t handle the training


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2022)

ddavis1120 said:


> I've thought about this game a couple of days and have come to the conclusion osu doesn't handle physical teams like Michigan. The problem for osu is UGA is the most physical team in the nation.
> 
> I assume if given a lie detector, some of those Michigan players would say UGA is the last team they want to play.  Especially that kid that tried to trap Travon Walker last year.
> 
> ...



And then there's this year.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 6, 2022)

antharper said:


> That is what I said , I edited it


Way to man up


----------



## RedHills (Dec 6, 2022)

antharper said:


> Just wait til we get closer to game time



Just wait till they have to cheer for Michigan!!


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2022)

Have they announced the game times yet? A. I want to know if I’m going to have to kiss my dog at midnight since I bought the wife and older son tickets, and B.) I’m so excited to watch TCU in the playoffs that I need to know what time to have these frog legs thawed out!  TCU and a non-conf champion OSU should really drive the ratings this year!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Just wait till they have to cheer for Michigan!!


You don’t understand buckeye fans. We NEVER “cheer” for ttun. We don’t even like to say the word.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 6, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> You don’t understand buckeye fans. We NEVER “cheer” for ttun. We don’t even like to say the word.


Lol...


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2022)

James12 said:


> Have they announced the game times yet? A. I want to know if I’m going to have to kiss my dog at midnight since I bought the wife and older son tickets, and B.) I’m so excited to watch TCU in the playoffs that I need to know what time to have these frog legs thawed out!  TCU and a non-conf champion OSU should really drive the ratings this year!


4 pm for Michigan and TCU
8 pm for the Dawgs and Buckeye


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> 4 pm for Michigan and TCU
> 8 pm for the Dawgs and Buckeye



Guess I’ll be kissing the dog haha!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2022)

Since the BIG has two teams in the CFP and the SEC only one is everyone ready to declare the Big 10 the best football conference?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2022)

I stand corrected. I thought antharper said win their ccg.

Sorry antharper. ￼

Or did you edit your post?????? Lol


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I stand corrected. I thought antharper said win their ccg.
> 
> Sorry antharper. ￼
> 
> Or did you edit your post?????? Lol


Read above


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since the BIG has two teams in the CFP and the SEC only one is everyone ready to declare the Big 10 the best football conference?



Silly rabbit. Trix are for kids and the best CFB conference is the SEC and even B1G homers know that.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 7, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I stand corrected. I thought antharper said win their ccg.
> 
> Sorry antharper. ￼
> 
> Or did you edit your post?????? Lol


I stand corrected I know I can read but he did a switchareuw


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 7, 2022)

Thinking our DBs will play more hard press and man coverage vs Bucky than the softer version we saw vs the Cajuns.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Thinking our DBs will play more hard press and man coverage vs Bucky than the softer version we saw vs the Cajuns.



I do believe our pass rush will be dialed up too. Our defense will be on fire against the bucks. They will be real sore by half time.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Thinking our DBs will play more hard press and man coverage vs Bucky than the softer version we saw vs the Cajuns.


If Henderson and/or Williams is back they’ll run right past those Dbacks while their looking downfield.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

I’ll say this. I don’t believe there will be enough crow to go around if the buckeyes win this game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’ll say this. I don’t believe there will be enough crow to go around if the buckeyes win this game


Uhhhhh....... You know that is  2 way street, right?


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2022)

Gonna be a good game.  Dawgs by 10.
GO DAWGS


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 7, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since the BIG has two teams in the CFP and the SEC only one is everyone ready to declare the Big 10 the best football conference?


You mean since SEC teams have to play other tough, winning SEC teams and eliminate each other from contention so that 3 of the 4 teams in the playoff aren't SEC teams every year?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Uhhhhh....... You know that is  2 way street, right?


I’m not running my mouth like some of y’all. I suspect there will be a few that go mia if the dawgs lose.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> You mean since SEC teams have to play other tough, winning SEC teams and eliminate each other from contention so that 3 of the 4 teams in the playoff aren't SEC teams every year?


Please make a list of these other tough sec teams please. The dawgs put 50 up on LSU. The best team in the west is now 9-4. Good grief when will you folks stop thinking the sec is so tough and full of winners. College football is played the same way across the U.S.A.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’m not running my mouth like some of y’all. I suspect there will be a few that go mia if the dawgs lose.



   
You Buckeyes have been running your mouths for years!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Gonna be a good game.  Dawgs by 10.
> GO DAWGS


I see this game going one of 2 ways. The buckeyes get there feet back under them and play like they want to win and beat the dawgs by 10. Or, the buckeyes do what they did against UM and the dawgs win by 20. If the buckeye offense plays up to their talent level I don’t think there’s another team that can out score them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2022)

I have not ran my mouth either. I'm having a hard time getting a feel for the Buckeyes lately but yes some confident pup fans around here. Starting to think the 40 yr drought was a good thing because I'm not sure pup fans would be bearable if they won it more often. They definitely don't have that been there done that syndrome!!!!
Lol


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Buckeyes have been running your mouths for years!!


Not like some of these newly cocky dawg fans. I understand it takes a little while to get used to success.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Not like some of these newly cocky dawg fans. I understand it takes a little while to get used to success.


I've always been a cocky dawg fan so I know it ain't me you're talking about.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've always been a cocky dawg fan so I know it ain't me you're talking about.


Lol. No. It’s the “new” faces around here. The ones that don’t post until after the dawgs won 12 in a row and an sec championship. I figure they’ll go back to their hidey hole if tUGA loses


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Please make a list of these other tough sec teams please.



Just as soon as you provide the list of slobberknocker B1G teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Just as soon as you provide the list of slobberknocker B1G teams.


Michigan played unranked 8-5 Purdue for their Championship...  

What a slobberknocker... That would be like having Vandy in the SEC Championship game.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> College football is played the same way across the U.S.A.



I'm not gonna argue much on here, but it most certainly isn't played the same way across the USA.  Nothing pleases me more than seeing a high flying offense from the west coast come play UGA and get demolished.  Look no further than Georgia's beatdown of Oregon.  

Oregon's offense has scored 70,41,44,44,45,49,45,42,49,34,20,34 on PAC12 opposition.

Remember what they scored on UGA???  I'll remind you if you've forgotten.  3.  It was 3 points.  

Dawgs fans likely haven't forgotten the 2008 Sugar Bowl when undefeated Hawaii rolled into town with a Heisman finalist Colt Brennan ready to throw down.  Instead, they got thrown down.  Brennan got sacked 8 times, threw 3 interceptions, and Hawaii limped back home after a 41-10 beat down.  

You might remember when Missouri first came to the SEC back in 2012.  I recall some Missouri players disparaging Georgia's style of football as "old man" football.  Jarvis Jones introduced them to "grown man" football 

Football ain't played the same everywhere.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Please make a list of these other tough sec teams please. The dawgs put 50 up on LSU. The best team in the west is now 9-4. Good grief when will you folks stop thinking the sec is so tough and full of winners. College football is played the same way across the U.S.A.


It appears the AP coaches polls agrees with me.
At one point, nearly 1/3 of the top 25 were SEC teams.
https://apnews.com/hub/ap-top-25-college-football-poll?week=15
SEC Teams in the top 25 by week
Week 1-6
Week 2-8
Week 3-8
Week 4-8
Week 5-7
Week 6-7
Week 7-6
Week 8-6
Week 9-7
Week 10-5
Week 11-5
Week 12-5
Week 13-5
Week 14-6
Week 15-6

The Big Ten never had more than 4 teams in the top 25. The SEC never had less than 5. I didn't count them, but the PAC 12 and the Big 12 made a good showing this year as well.
It's pretty obvious where the toughest competition is and it's not up north.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 7, 2022)

antharper said:


> Who wants that ragged trophy


It just means…..less


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 7, 2022)

They don't call it the Big (and slow) 10 for nothing!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm not gonna argue much on here, but it most certainly isn't played the same way across the USA.  Nothing pleases me more than seeing a high flying offense from the west coast come play UGA and get demolished.  Look no further than Georgia's beatdown of Oregon.
> 
> Oregon's offense has scored 70,41,44,44,45,49,45,42,49,34,20,34 on PAC12 opposition.
> 
> ...


Colt Brennan was never the same after that game..


----------



## slow motion (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. No. It’s the “new” faces around here. The ones that don’t post until after the dawgs won 12 in a row and an sec championship. I figure they’ll go back to their hidey hole if tUGA loses


Maybe it's me. Definitely hadn't  been around  the sports forum  but a few years.  Lifelong Dawg though. Even when Goff was coach. I would always pick the Dawgs, even then and we couldn't have beat a local rec team. I do try not to be cocky however cause it's not as far as it seems from Champion to not. That said.........
GO DAWGS.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Or, the buckeyes do what they did against UM and the dawgs win by 20. If the buckeye offense plays up to their talent level I don’t think there’s another team that can out score them.


So what you're saying is "they didn't want to be there", "it was a "meaningless" game" and "they were looking ahead the CCG against the western powerhouse Purdue"?

Yeah those "trap" games really do suck sometimes.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I see this game going one of 2 ways. The buckeyes get there feet back under them and play like they want to win and beat the dawgs by 10. Or, the buckeyes do what they did against UM and the dawgs win by 20. If the buckeye offense plays up to their talent level I don’t think there’s another team that can out score them.


My hope is that EVERY team plays up to their talent level so that no one has any excuses as to why they lost. And, that goes for everybody, UGA, UM, OSU, and TCU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)

My hope is we leave Ohio State, broken.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2022)

Maybe Stroud will win the Heisman and then Stetson can beat 2 Heisman winners in a row...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> Maybe Stroud will win the Heisman and then Stetson can beat 2 Heisman winners in a row...


That was my thought.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I think some of you missed the point about my deflection comment to antharper. He said he is against any team in the playoffs that didn't even win their conference thinking he was making a jab at OSU. Ddgarcia pointed out that that is exactly what the pups did last year.
> 
> This place is something else sometimes!!!


OSU hasn’t even played in a conference championship game since folks thought masks were cool. Kind of a difference there.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 7, 2022)

tOSU fans are all giddy bc LSU threw the ball against soft coverage in the 2nd half. This game will not go down like that..

Also, here is some food for thought. SB threw for more yards than Stroud this season.. I’m betting the dawgs beat the buckeyes down physically. SB drops some timely bombs on them. I believe it gets kinda lopsided by the end.. 

Dawgs by 17


----------



## formula1 (Dec 7, 2022)

It took 10 minutes of throwing for LSU to be down 35-7. That’s about what I expect in this game. I think LSU is the better team!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Maybe it's me. Definitely hadn't  been around  the sports forum  but a few years.  Lifelong Dawg though. Even when Goff was coach. I would always pick the Dawgs, even then and we couldn't have beat a local rec team. I do try not to be cocky however cause it's not as far as it seems from Champion to not. That said.........
> GO DAWGS.


It’s the ones that are saying the bucks don’t stand a chance and tUGA is going to do this or that. Aside from slayer. He’s always like that and you can’t run him off with a stick.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2022)

Raylander said:


> tOSU fans are all giddy bc LSU threw the ball against soft coverage in the 2nd half. This game will not go down like that..
> 
> Also, here is some food for thought. SB threw for more yards than Stroud this season.. I’m betting the dawgs beat the buckeyes down physically. SB drops some timely bombs on them. I believe it gets kinda lopsided by the end..
> 
> Dawgs by 17


I keep reading this same thing. That and it was the 2nd and third string. Those Dbacks haven’t played against the kind of receivers tOSU has. Or a QB like stroud. But they could still beat the buckeyes by 17. We’ll see which Ohio state team shows up


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I keep reading this same thing. That and it was the 2nd and third string. Those Dbacks haven’t played against the kind of receivers tOSU has. Or a QB like stroud. But they could still beat the buckeyes by 17. We’ll see which Ohio state team shows up


What do u think they going to do to them Dawgs? Run over the defensive & shut down the offense?


----------



## Raylander (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Or a QB like stroud.



IMO that’s the key to game. Does the kid show up or crumble. This is undoubtedly the biggest game of his life. He has shown the tendency to crumble in those situations. In 3 years he has nothing to show, except good stats.. No conference championships, no playoff wins, no nothing.. He is very good against teams like IOWA, Maryland, Indiana, and Purdue.. Maybe he balls out, maybe he throws picks in back to back drives when his back is against the wall (like The Game).

Reckon that’s why they play the games. Otherwise they woulda just handed the rangs to Bama back in September..


----------



## Tblank (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I keep reading this same thing. That and it was the 2nd and third string. Those Dbacks haven’t played against the kind of receivers tOSU has. Or a QB like stroud. But they could still beat the buckeyes by 17. We’ll see which Ohio state team shows up


Ifffff Georgia loses can we also say that the real Georgia didn’t show up?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> It’s the ones that are saying the bucks don’t stand a chance and tUGA is going to do this or that. Aside from slayer. He’s always like that and you can’t run him off with a stick.


Oh, OSU can certainly win this game if Georgia isn’t ready and pins their ears back. OSU is very dangerous at this point knowing they lucked out and are getting crap from people like me. They have something to prove.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 7, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> It’s the ones that are saying the bucks don’t stand a chance and tUGA is going to do this or that. Aside from slayer. He’s always like that and you can’t run him off with a stick.


Every team always stands a chance. I think the way it will go down is Ohio State will try to put UGA on its heels early with long passes down field and score a bunch of points early in the game. UGA will try to establish the play action pass by mixing up the run and pass like they have all year.
Whoever has the better defense that day will win. Simple as that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2022)

Formula1

So your saying OSU will be down 35-7 10.minutes into the first quarter?


----------



## antharper (Dec 7, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Every team always stands a chance. I think the way it will go down is Ohio State will try to put UGA on its heels early with long passes down field and score a bunch of points early in the game. UGA will try to establish the play action pass by mixing up the run and pass like they have all year.
> Whoever has the better defense that day will win. Simple as that.


If the best defense wins , we all know who’s gonna win


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 7, 2022)

antharper said:


> If the best defense wins , we all know who’s gonna win


That's not what I said. I said who had the best defense that day. I hope it's UGA. Sometimes a team plays way over their head for just one game and plays flawlessly and beats the normally better team.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 8, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Those Dbacks haven’t played against the kind of receivers tOSU has. Or a QB like stroud.


Really? If that's the case, how do explain the Voltards having the #1 offense in ALL of CFB? OSU only was good enough for #6. Heck, the offense our defense PRACTICES against, comes in at #7. Hooker's QBR is only 1 point lower than Stroud's. Hyatt the #4 receiver and Harrison Jr only comes in at #8 based on total yds.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Formula1
> 
> So your saying OSU will be down 35-7 10.minutes into the first quarter?


Haha! No!  I’m saying best of luck to OSU’s ability to stop us! The past successes do speak to the future challenges. Best of luck to OSU.


----------



## antharper (Dec 8, 2022)

I didn’t realize these 2 haven’t played since 1993 I think I read . Ga won


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 8, 2022)

antharper said:


> I didn’t realize these 2 haven’t played since 1993 I think I read . Ga won


Don't think ol Kirk doesn't have ill wills..  

Garrison beat them Yankees into submission!


> It was notably the final game for quarterback *Kirk Herbstreit*, who completed just 8-of-24 passes for 110 yards and an interception, was sacked three times and fumbled a handoff.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 8, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't think ol Kirk doesn't have ill wills..
> 
> Garrison beat them Yankees into submission!


No wonder his woke self always trying to throw shade on the Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 8, 2022)

The pups won by 3. OSU had a chance to win but fumbled inside the 10 late in the game. Herby was a terrible qb. Lol


----------



## poohbear (Dec 9, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was my thought.


That trophy has always been a curse in my thoughts anyways


----------



## poohbear (Dec 9, 2022)

Tblank said:


> Ifffff Georgia loses can we also say that the real Georgia didn’t show up?


Agree sounds like he is already making excuses right.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 9, 2022)

As I recall the only time these teams have played was 1993 and UGA won 21-14.  But it tttwas a game that was hrard fought on both sides. I expect this one to be hard fought but there will be way more passing and scoring in this one.

Sad part is I’m old enough to remember it!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 9, 2022)

Just be happy you’re not old enough to forget.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 9, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> The pups won by 3. OSU had a chance to win but fumbled inside the 10 late in the game. Herby was a terrible qb. Lol


A little revisionist history? .

But I’ll agree Herbstreit wasn’t a very good QB and Cooper was almost as bad a coach as Goff.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 9, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Just be happy you’re not old enough to forget.


Ain’t that the truth! Also remember 1980. 17-10 over the golden domes! Great game plan too! Hershel right, Hershel left and Hershel up the middle! 

Offense is so different these days!


----------



## tcward (Dec 9, 2022)

nickel back said:


> Yeap, hope I'm wrong though.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!


You can’t throw if you are flat on your back…


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> Maybe Stroud will win the Heisman and then Stetson can beat 2 Heisman winners in a row...



and steal the trophy on his way to the bus.


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Ain’t that the truth! Also remember 1980. 17-10 over the golden domes! Great game plan too! Hershel right, Hershel left and Hershel up the middle!
> 
> Offense is so different these days!


1982 was a good championship game too!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 9, 2022)

1982 Pitt vs UGA ?
Or
Penn St vs UGA ?

I’m old and I get confuse!  I don’t remember them as well because UGA lost!


----------



## Resica (Dec 9, 2022)

formula1 said:


> 1982 Pitt vs UGA ?
> Or
> Penn St vs UGA ?
> 
> I’m old and I get confuse!  I don’t remember them as well because UGA lost!


Penn State. I think it was 82.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> He’s saying we gonna lose !


That's infraction worthy...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Really? If that's the case, how do explain the Voltards having the #1 offense in ALL of CFB? OSU only was good enough for #6. Heck, the offense our defense PRACTICES against, comes in at #7. Hooker's QBR is only 1 point lower than Stroud's. Hyatt the #4 receiver and Harrison Jr only comes in at #8 based on total yds.


It’s not a numbers thing buddy. Like I said tUGA Dbacks haven’t faced the talent the bucks have. You will get the first helping of crow if tOSU wins.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> It’s not a numbers thing buddy. Like I said tUGA Dbacks haven’t faced the talent the bucks have. You will get the first helping of crow if tOSU wins.


That is another 2 lane road. If you think you've faced the talent that UGA has, you are sadly mistaken. Ask Michigan how well they faired last year when we kicked them in the ground. That same Michigan team the Buckeyes are having a hard time beating.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> That is another 2 lane road. If you think you've faced the talent that UGA has, you are sadly mistaken. Ask Michigan how well they faired last year when we kicked them in the ground. That same Michigan team the Buckeyes are having a hard time beating.


This isn’t last year lol. And I’m not crowing near as much as DD. That boy has lost his mind.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 10, 2022)

Some of The idiot buckeye fans are actually looking past GA to get a rematch with Michigan.  Imagine.... Looking past the no. 1 team to play a team again who beat you by 20 sumn lol


----------



## Duff (Dec 10, 2022)

Yeah, lots of assumptions that Michigan is going to win too


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 10, 2022)

One thing that does worry me is Herman’s offenses have given Kirby fits in the past.  I assume there is still some Herman influence in osu’s offense.

Of course, I worry about Vanderbilt and anybody else the Dawgs play.  I guess growing up listening to Dooley and Munson make every opponent sound like the 72 dolphins has jaded me.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> This isn’t last year lol. And I’m not crowing near as much as DD. That boy has lost his mind.


Ain't no "crowing" here. Simply posting stats. Do I think the Dawgs win? Of course. Do I think they can lose? It's possible, yes. That's why we play the game.

You act like the Buckeyes are the Buckeyes are the only team in the land with an offense, or at the least are the absolute pinnacle of of offense. Stats say otherwise. Meanwhile, the Dawgs ARE the absolute pinnacle of defense. Maybe not quite as good as last year, but still there are none better and the Buckeyes struggled against a lesser defense. Add to that, UGA, while not the absolute pinnacle of offensive football they are darn good, and will be the best the Buckeyes will have faced all year. Even better than the offense that just kicked y'all's front door in and desecrated your sacred temple that is the Shoe, according to the stats.

If anyone is "crowing" it is you coming here saying the Dawgs "haven't faced an offense/personnel like the Buckeyes" when the stats say they have and in fact do every day in practice.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I keep reading this same thing. That and it was the 2nd and third string. Those Dbacks haven’t played against the kind of receivers tOSU has. Or a QB like stroud. But they could still beat the buckeyes by 17. We’ll see which Ohio state team shows up


Haha we will see which Dog team shows, too. Sometimes they are the Kracken himself, sometimes more like goldilocks.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> This isn’t last year lol. And I’m not crowing near as much as DD. That boy has lost his mind.



You're right, it's 2022.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Ain't no "crowing" here. Simply posting stats. Do I think the Dawgs win? Of course. Do I think they can lose? It's possible, yes. That's why we play the game.
> 
> You act like the Buckeyes are the Buckeyes are the only team in the land with an offense, or at the least are the absolute pinnacle of of offense. Stats say otherwise. Meanwhile, the Dawgs ARE the absolute pinnacle of defense. Maybe not quite as good as last year, but still there are none better and the Buckeyes struggled against a lesser defense. Add to that, UGA, while not the absolute pinnacle of offensive football they are darn good, and will be the best the Buckeyes will have faced all year. Even better than the offense that just kicked y'all's front door in and desecrated your sacred temple that is the Shoe, according to the stats.
> 
> If anyone is "crowing" it is you coming here saying the Dawgs "haven't faced an offense/personnel like the Buckeyes" when the stats say they have and in fact do every day in practice.


I’ll serve you first


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 10, 2022)

antharper said:


> I think the Dawgs destroy them . But it does suck for your team to have to play in a conference championship game and get several players hurt while another team sits at home recovering and hoping someone gets beat . I think the top 4 should always at least play in their conference championship game , no matter their record . Go Dawgs !





Madsnooker said:


> I think some of you missed the point about my deflection comment to antharper. He said he is against any team in the playoffs that didn't even win their conference thinking he was making a jab at OSU. Ddgarcia pointed out that that is exactly what the pups did last year.
> 
> This place is something else sometimes!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 10, 2022)

elfiii said:


> You're right, it's 2022.


I can hear the Big uglies for LSU saying 
Mr. Jalen please put him down..


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 10, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> This isn’t last year lol. And I’m not crowing near as much as DD. That boy has lost his mind.


What u going to eat IF ga dawgs win.


----------



## antharper (Dec 10, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> What u going to eat IF ga dawgs win.


Don’t worry , he’ll get his serving first


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> I can hear the Big uglies for LSU saying
> Mr. Jalen please put him down..


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 10, 2022)

I can tell by Strouds demeanor tonight at the Heisman presentation that he's not ready for the big time.  The Dawgs are gonna eat him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> What u going to eat IF ga dawgs win.


Oh, don't you worry... I'll make sure he has plenty to chew on..


----------



## Howard Roark (Dec 17, 2022)

Arrow3 said:


> Dawgs vs the Buckeyes!!
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to it!!
> ...



I am too. Don’t care for homer trash talk. 

Am in Florida on pre-Christmas vacation. Had a great conversation with a TCU fan and look forward to talking with Michigan and Ohio State fans of the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 17, 2022)

Howard Roark said:


> I am too. Don’t care for homer trash talk.
> 
> Am in Florida on pre-Christmas vacation. Had a great conversation with a TCU fan and look forward to talking with Michigan and Ohio State fans of the opportunity presents itself.


It’s impossible to have an intelligent conversation around here. It’s nothing but smack talk. I’m hopeful that tOSU shows up and shows out but I’m not confident.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Chances of OSU just went down after Michigan wins the Oline award again.  Dawgs Oline gonna have a chip that teams will have to deal with now. Good luck!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Dec 17, 2022)

19 out of the last  20 nattys have been won by Southern teams! So down south is where big boy football is played one would surmise. Clemson with 2 & Fla State with one , rest are SEC teams, so pretty simple to figger out SEC is top dog..TOSU the only NON Southern team to win in 2014..pains me to state these obvious facts as I am a life long GT man..dad told me when I was young playing Pop Warner that only time you could pull for Dawgs was when they were playing OSU or Mitchigan..him & my grandpa always mispronounced it like that cause disliked em so!I Hope Dawgs hang 60 on em! Got a real obnoxious OSU fan that we hunt with , like to rub it in with him..1st week ever in 50 + yrs I pull for Ga back to back weeks


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Chances of OSU just went down after Michigan wins the Oline award again.  Dawgs Oline gonna have a chip that teams will have to deal with now. Good luck!


So UM wins an award and tOSU chances went down?  I think most dawg fans are underestimating the bucks because of the last 2 quarters of THE GAME. Remember, they will have 35 days to heal up and practice. They actually started practices the week before conference championships. I think this is going to be a much better game than most think.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 18, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> So UM wins an award and tOSU chances went down?  I think most dawg fans are underestimating the bucks because of the last 2 quarters of THE GAME. Remember, they will have 35 days to heal up and practice. They actually started practices the week before conference championships. I think this is going to be a much better game than most think.


We shall see!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> It’s impossible to have an intelligent conversation around here. It’s nothing but smack talk. I’m hopeful that tOSU shows up and shows out but I’m not confident.


Don't worry them young boys of yours is fixing to play men! 

I never count my chickens before they hatch, tOSU will be a great game but in the world of CFB anything can happen! 

This is the matchup we all been waiting for and may the best team win!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2022)

The match up we all have desired lo these many years has finally come. No more talk. Now it’s time for action. Who will bring it? Who won’t? The answers to these two questions is all that matters now.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m excited to see this game and how it unfolds! Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Dec 19, 2022)

I know how we fans like to make our predictions on these games . I read this today . Thought he sounded about right


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2022)

It's all over but the crying for tOSU ... Panda clearly picks UGA for the win!









						Countdown to Peach Bowl: Giant panda picks the winner
					

The panda has spoken … sort of.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2022)

Now Day complaining he can't whip UGA on head to head recruiting.


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 22, 2022)

Does anybody remember the CMR days? Kind of weird thinking back on those days. So close but so far.

Go dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Give credit to CMR getting us pretty far and being a man of character building character!

But give Kirby credit for finishing the climb to the top! I really don’t think one would have happened without to other!


----------



## MYRX (Dec 22, 2022)

Thinking with your emotions gang.  I am a big Dawgs fan. That being said they best get their pass defense a lot better than what I watched the last two  games. Pulling for the Dawgs big time.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2022)




----------

